# Lake rupert



## Fisherman69 (Apr 29, 2013)

How is lake rupert this time of the year?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## B.Nutter (Oct 6, 2013)

I fished Rupert for the first time yesterday. I do not specifically target bass but I caught a dozen or so dinks while crappie fishing. Crappie bite was slow but had a really good ratio of keepers to dinks. Only managed one saugeye bottom bouncing a worm harness. All in all seems like it would be a great bass lake if thats what you target and know what your doing ( I don't). It did seem to me that this lake is very weedy. But maybe that's what makes it a good bass lake.


----------



## Backshot (Sep 29, 2008)

I just moved to McArthur 6 weeks ago & I'm glad to hear fishing is good at Lake Rupert. Does anyone know of any bait or tackle shops in the area? Thanks!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Wellston has the only area bait shop. Go south on 93 thru wellston and its about two doors down past mcdonalds on left.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ljm (Dec 28, 2013)

There is also a tackle shop in allensville at cross creek called extreme outdoors. It's also a archery shop


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

They only sell night crawlers no minnows unless they just recently started carrying them.


----------

